# deal on "More Fast Food My Way" by Jacques Pepin



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Barns and Noble has it in their discount books area of their physical stores for $7.98  Get it while you can.

It's 3.99 online but shipping may make  it more.

Can't  paste a link from my android tablet in Huddler (grumble).


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a link. Hope it's the right one for your post, phatch:

http://www.kqed.org/w/morefastfoodmyway/


----------



## john dt (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, phatch


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Mr. Pepin is  one of the remaining great old time masters. Not a celebrity chef, but a great chef who can really cook .


----------

